
Silicon Valley Woos Stanford Students - edward
https://www.economist.com/business/2019/11/02/how-silicon-valley-woos-stanford-students
======
Bostonian
At what other schools are students heavily wooed by Silicon Valley? Berkeley?
We live in the Northeast, and our son wants to major in electrical and
computer engineering or in computer science. I wonder how important it is to
study in California to have a good career in tech.

